# is this the return of PPAF???



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

Okay, I've so forgotten what menstrual-like feelings are it took me all evening one night to realize I'm having cramps. I've had them every evening for about a week but no bleeding or other signs. did this happen to any of you before you got your PPAF?? i don't ereally get why the same time every day either. mhhh.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I had a lot of weird cramps before AF returned. So it probably is your body trying to get going again. Personally I had cramps a couple of months (not constantly just at times) before AF returned.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been having warm, generalized cramps for about a week and didn't know what they were either! Yesterday I had some pinkish-red mucus and today some red-brown spots. So maybe you will get some af soon!


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

great, can't wait


----------



## LylasMom (Aug 5, 2003)

I don't remember getting them before AF, but I did have increasing CM in the weeks prior to bleeding. Before that I really didn't have any CM to speak of.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, I had lots of CM last week and today it is almost a real af. Here's to ya-


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

For several months on a monthly basis I would have pms type stymptoms, mostly crampiness and moodiness. Then the more recent months I noticed CM which I hadn't had forever. I just got my first ppaf today. My ds will be 18 months tomorrow and even before he turned a year I noticed hormonal things. I noticed cramps almost every month for the past 5-6 months and finally af today.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

hhhm, i haven't really thought about cm stuff








i still get the cramps, they suck. it's been about a month now and i've been cranky! sometimes must be brewing down there!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I was a lot like April... started noticing occasional cramping and increased CM off and on starting at six months pp. AF finally showed on ds' 13mo birthday and I just finished my third cycle. They are still longer than my normal cycles, but gradually getting back to my normal short cycle length.

have fun!









If it makes you feel better, go shopping for some cloth pads and a menstrual cup!







http://groups.msn.com/busybusymomma/...clothpads.msnw


----------

